# Cheating Fiancee



## Its_Boopz (Jan 12, 2012)

Is it normal that I found out that my fiancee has been cheating, and I really don't care.
I don't feel any particular way about this, like not hurt, don't wanna cry, I just don't feel anything, nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

few possibilities...


1) shock- hasn't sunk in yet
2) you knew already in the back of your head and you've already been detaching enough to not care and you can split up now with a clear conscience
3) you've cheated on someone yourself before and can identify with it
4) you want an open relationship
5) you have Asperger's or Autism


I can can keep guessing but without more info from you i can't really help


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Its_Boopz said:


> Is it normal that I found out that my fiancee has been cheating, and I really don't care.
> I don't feel any particular way about this, like not hurt, don't wanna cry, I just don't feel anything, nothing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Better question - why would you stay with her at this point?

Cheating fiancee == Ex Fiancee


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

This is an incredibly open ended question.

Have any of your exes cheated on you?


----------



## Its_Boopz (Jan 12, 2012)

Hell yes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Its_Boopz said:


> Hell yes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So, how did you feel when it happened with the exes?


----------



## Its_Boopz (Jan 12, 2012)

theduck said:


> So, how did you feel when it happened with the exes?


Back then I did feel a certain way, angry, upset, I cried and the relationship ended.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

It's not normal if you feel nothing and want to get married still. I could think it's normal if you'd been drawing apart and then don't care if you end it.

If you were super happy in love and had no idea she was cheating, and then you found out all of a sudden and it was like a bomb, then I'd think it was not normal to not care.


----------



## Its_Boopz (Jan 12, 2012)

COguy said:


> It's not normal if you feel nothing and want to get married still. I could think it's normal if you'd been drawing apart and then don't care if you end it.
> 
> If you were super happy in love and had no idea she was cheating, and then you found out all of a sudden and it was like a bomb, then I'd think it was not normal to not care.


We have been drawing apart. To break up really wouldn't matter to me.
BTW I am a female.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Its_Boopz said:


> Back then I did feel a certain way, angry, upset, I cried and the relationship ended.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So...maybe you've become numb to it. Or reached a point in your life where such things don't bother you.

Or maybe you've emotionally checked out. In which case, the relationship may as well be over.

*Shrug*


----------



## theduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Its_Boopz said:


> We have been drawing apart. To break up really wouldn't matter to me.
> BTW I am a female.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep. Sort of sounds like your relationship, in its current form, is over.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sounds like a combo

numb to the fact youve been cheated on before
and you already started to accept the relationship was dying prior to discovery


I do recommend some IC, perhaps you are attracted to men who have a disposition to cheat? You should at least explore that so you find someone who will treat you right and with love.


----------



## Its_Boopz (Jan 12, 2012)

theduck said:


> Yep. Sort of sounds like your relationship, in its current form, is over.


Maybe. Because I know from past
Experience that when I get to the point when I say something like "You don't have someone you can go see?" then its over
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Just end it and move on.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How is that "how to make a man fall in love with you" link relevant to this thread?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Spammers suck.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Well if you've been drawing apart and don't care if you break up, why would you still be engaged? You weren't planning on getting married were you?

I'm concerned why you'd stay in a non-married relationship with someone you wouldn't care cheated on you.


----------

